# Total Pending...



## Ian Hobbs (Sep 19, 2018)

2 days ago I gave a ride and it says "Total Pending" in blue under the earnings. I've never seen that before. What does this mean?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Ian Hobbs said:


> 2 days ago I gave a ride and it says "Total Pending" in blue under the earnings. I've never seen that before. What does this mean?


That the total is pending.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Ian Hobbs said:


> 2 days ago I gave a ride and it says "Total Pending" in blue under the earnings. I've never seen that before. What does this mean?


They felt the need to copy Uber in this respect as well?

Honestly, I don't know. Was it a long ride, were there any problems with the pax or the ride? Anything odd that might make them question the trip?


----------



## Ian Hobbs (Sep 19, 2018)

MHR said:


> They felt the need to copy Uber in this respect as well?
> 
> Honestly, I don't know. Was it a long ride, were there any problems with the pax or the ride? Anything odd that might make them question the trip?


Nope, not long at all. It was a pick-up, brought them to some place to pay a bill then brought them back. Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm going to go out on a limb and ask...did you read that on your driver dashboard instead of the app? If so, It simply means the total number of rides for the week is pending as the week isn't over yet.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

As stated above - Lyft is still calculating the issue for whatever reason. They will eventually update the figure.


----------

